# Pens need to be shown off



## tyryan7 (Mar 4, 2020)

I was getting tired of having all my pens individually boxed or sleeved for when people would come over to look/buy pens. So I decided to take a day away from turning, to build a display case. Really happy with how it turned out.

Woodworking is my main hobby with just now getting into pen turning within the last couple months. A suggestion for some if they have yet to use it, is a product called Olies Oil. Really brings out the colours of some wood.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Mar 4, 2020)

very nice. I keep mine in portfolios, but then I keep a couple hundred on hand.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 4, 2020)

I presume you mean Odie's Oil?

I've read a little about it and it sounds interesting, but at $50 for a 9 oz jar, I'm a little reluctant to buy some just for experimenting with it. Can you tell us a little about how you use it and how it compares to other finishes you've tried?


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2020)

I believe you are talking about ODIE'S oil and wax finish. It is just another type of finish that is a substitute for a hard coat top finish like CA or poly or lacquer. It wears off with the handling of items such as pens. Initial appearance is a great look and feel but I think the further you get into this hobby and sell your product you will see the need to adapt some sort of harder top coat. Just my opinion on this. Your mileage may vary.

It is always good to have your product out in the open so people can see it and not have to work to open things to actually see something. Turns people away. You did a nice job with the display case and probably will need many more as you continue to add product. Good luck.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice display case!


----------



## tyryan7 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes I did mean odies oil, autocorrect always seems to work against me and not with me lol.

I also agree that with use, odies will wear down. I counteract this by still always applying a CA finish on it. Love the colours that the odies brings out so I feel the CA “locks it in”

Personally for my application, I apply it at 600 RPM very lightly buff it into the piece. For pens, let it sit for 10-15 minutes, then buff it out.

As for the price, it is expensive. But in terms of pens, I barely use a fingernail worth since it spreads nicely on a highly polished wood. So my jar is about 1/4 empty and I’ve applied it to about 50 pens and a multitude of other larger projects. Ie. cutting boards, display cases.

That is just my opinion on it, hope it helps.
Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Mar 4, 2020)

My pens are stored and transported in portfolios. At shows they are indeed available for viewing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2020)

tyryan7 said:


> Yes I did mean odies oil, autocorrect always seems to work against me and not with me lol.
> 
> I also agree that with use, odies will wear down. I counteract this by still always applying a CA finish on it. Love the colours that the odies brings out so I feel the CA “locks it in”
> 
> ...


I hate doing this because I know people think I am a downer and like to bring out negative things but I try to give my thoughts on things that I have experience with. If you are using that under a CA finish I would be careful with that because it has wax in it. Any top coat weather poly, lacquer, and yes even CA (though it is a glue) will have adhesion problems if applied over wax. That is why dewax shellac is used in woodworking when top coating as opposed to using regular shellac as a top coat in itself. To pop color of woods using BLO or other oils would do the same thing. Just does not have the wax mixed in. That product is made for furniture and projects that are not handled as much and take much abuse. 

Hey these are just some points I am seeing and they are again my opinions and my 2 cents worth. You do as you see fit and if anyone else disagrees that is fine with me.


----------



## WoodenGiftsAndMore (Mar 5, 2020)

Beautiful case, great design and idea. 
I have to make one for my own pens!


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 5, 2020)

Great case, Tyler!


----------



## Willee (Mar 5, 2020)

Not only is the case a work of art the pens look great also.
I like that you used a glass top on it so you would not need to open the lid to display them.
Those pens wont last long at a show.


----------



## Willee (Mar 5, 2020)

tyryan7 said:


> Yes I did mean odies oil, autocorrect always seems to work against me and not with me lol.
> (snip)



I always apply Shellawax over my CA finished pens to help protect them until they are sold and used.
Then as it wears down it is to a nice glassy CA finish.


----------

